#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  netbeans ATIVANDO MODULO e não sai disso na inicialização

## brunobarros

Bem pessoal é este o meu problema como já citado no titulo acima, o meu netbeans quando eu tento 
inicializar ele fica ativando modulo e demora pra caramba pra abrir eu uso windows 8 pro e tinha instalado 
a versão 7.3 do net voltei para o 7.2 pela questão dele ainda ser beta desde já sou muito grato
a todos abraços...vlw

----------


## Maicon Amaral

> bem pessoal é este o meu problema como já citado no titulo acima, o meu netbeans quando eu tento 
> inicializar ele fica ativando modulo e demora pra caramba pra abrir eu uso windows 8 pro e tinha instalado 
> a versão 7.3 do net voltei para o 7.2 pela questão dele ainda ser beta desde já sou muito grato
> a todos abraços...vlw


tbm estou com o mesmo problema!

----------


## egodoy

Compartilhando encontrei uma solução que resolve este problema, também possuo Windows 8 pro e estava com o mesmo problema ficava mais de 2 minutos processando essa ativação de módulos. Basta ir na pasta _C:\Users\{Usuario}\AppData\Roaming\_ e nela terá a pasta do "Netbeans", eu recortei a pasta e deixei salva em outro lugar mas poderia ter deletado direto, mas para quem tem alguma configuração no netbeans especifica pode primeiro salvar e restaurar depois. Mas resumindo exclui esta pasta sem o netbeans estar aberto depois disso abra ele e veja a diferença.

----------

